# Real Cowboys Have No Fear



## Casper (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 6, 2013)

_*HaHa that's gorgeous Casper*_:lofl::lofl:


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 7, 2013)

Lovely photo, Casper

My uncle had a bull like that.
Looked ferocious but was a real pussy cat.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 7, 2013)

Love that picture, Casper!

But, pussy cat, Warrigal?

I think not . . . and I'm a Taurus....!


----------



## That Guy (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh, wait a minute, I forgot about . . . 






Yes, we bulls can be pussy cats at times...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 7, 2013)

That other bull is not a Brahmin and he has been stirred up for the occasion
.
Uncle's bull was named Peter and he was more like Ferdinand and as well you'll notice no horns on that breed.
When I was introduced to Peter and was giving him a pat on the head my uncle looked around and noted that one of the cows was in season. As I was standing between Peter and the cow I was a little alarmed but Uncle assured me that I was in no danger. And I wasn't.


----------



## TICA (Sep 7, 2013)

Holy Cow!!!!!   That is one brave mother who let her child pose for that picture!


----------

